# So got a Char-griller Duo w firebox for my birthday



## acgreen95

I love it. Just can't smoke on it. I was doing ribs got temp to 250 and it was lovely. 2 hours later temp dropped to 200. Got scared added a whole chimney of lit coals (stupid, stupid, stupid) . At that point temp spiked to 350. I tried everything, closed the vents, spread the coals out, yell, scream, SIGH!  I am so lost. Now my ribs are baking and not smoking. I need help


----------



## dennis s

It takes time to learn temp control. Take the time and run it without any meat. Try throwing in just a few coals or chips. Trial and error.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Acgreen , try taking a Weekend to 'Play ' with your Smoker...i.e. , learn how long a load of coal runs , where your hot and cool spots are in the Smoke Chamber , controling temp. ( with 'only' ) the intake , leave the exhaust wide open.

When you learn the Pit , get Chicken and practise with that - cheaper - when you achieve Thin Blue Smoke , put the meat on the grate and cook to temp.

Have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez

Do a search for Char-griller mods. There are several relativly easy and cheap mods that you have to do in order to get a long slow steady burn out of the Char-griller smokers - I know I had one as my first smoker.. lol. Once you have the mods done do what Ol' School said and run some tests... start out with chicken, its cheap and easy to learn on.


----------



## boykjo

You can add some un-lit lump over the bed of coals for longer smoking times.

Just a heads up

Joe


----------



## 0paads

I have one. Love it.

Here's how I smoked some ribs last week.

Braised ribs for about 2 hrs. in a dutch oven on the stove. About 225.

Removed the center and RH grates. Built a small fire of natural charcoal in lower Rt. corner

Ribs on the upper rack. Smoked about 1 hr. applying sauce.

The best though is a pork loin.

Pierce the loin about 2" apart and put slivers of garlic in the slits.

A couple pieces of bacon on top, sprinkle w/ Emeril's or similar.

Smoke at around 225-250 for about 3 hrs. I use a remote thermo. Set to 150

The Best.


----------



## alelover

Here are some mods I did to mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98502/recent-firebox-mods-w-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96895/char-griller-mods-from-junk-around-the-house-qview

And here is another one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109725/this-is-my-version-of-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box


----------



## slabtastic

I have a duo also. here are some things to consider you want but some things to consider.

You need the side fire box.

After that buy some Hi temp insulating tape. (a)Tape the fire box door, (b)the top shell sides and front, (c)and the back.

For the back there is a large opening from the factory.(d) I had to use two pieces of tape on the bottom shell stacked on top of each other.. and one on the top.

(e) On the opening to the fire box for now I have a piece of aluminum foil to act as a heat shield against flare ups.

There are also random holes to patch. From where the handle used to be and from taking the warming rack off. I used tape on some and JB weld on others

I would suggest reading up on the minion method as well.

I made a small charcoal box and fill it high with un lit lump. and about 2/3 of a charcoal chimney and light that. I pour it in when it heats down to about half a chimney then add to the fire box.

ever since I started doing that i can get it to sit on 225 for about 6 hours with minor mods the the intake vent here and there. The top vent is kept wide open.

(a)








(b)

)
	

		
			
		

		
	







(c)







(d)







(e)






	

		
			
		

		
	
(e)


----------



## slabtastic

Self Correction ... I see you already have the side fire box my fault


----------



## acgreen95

Thanks everyone I appreciate your replies. I need to learn the minion method. I called my dad and he laughed at me when I told him I added another chimney of lit coals. Told me I should have just added unlit coals to maintain. SIGH stupid me.  But my biggest problem was I wasn't having fun. It's gotta be fun for me


----------



## chef jimmyj

With any smoker small changes can make a big impact so a Large change can kill your meat and your fun...A 25* change can be made by opening the Air intake Damper 1-2 inches, I usually have mine at 1/2 inch to maintain 225*F. Adding some unlit Charcoals then having the Patience to wait while they come up to temp or adding lit Charcoal but 5-6 only can add 25*F. Like the guys have said don't plan any big Picnics for a while, get a Bag of Charcoal, a Cooler full of Cold beverages of your choice, and Accurate Digital Probe Thermometer. Then Play with your Smoker...In your spare time Read, there is a ton of info on your smoker. I have a Un-modified Horizontal offset Smoker, that puts out great Q. I had to play with it to learn how and when to control the Fire and when to move the meat around for an even cook. It took several Beers and some over cooked Chicken Legs to get it right, but that's the FUN in this! There is alway Pizza Delivery! Now other people pay for me to Smoke meat for their large picnics...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## ping7904

From personal experience, your patients will be tested, meat will be ruined, and unkind words directed at your smoker will fly our of your mouth. On the other hand, the first time you bite into a juicy, fall off the bone spare rib... it will all be worth it. Hang in there...


----------

